# Damon -Mild Spoilers for Unremembered Empire-



## ThePatrician1177 (Nov 3, 2013)

Did anyone else catch the reference, when Prytanis escapes the demon in the mountains, to his track record with the Cabal? Most notably the mention of his wetwork (i.e. killing) involving several prominent historical figures both in our time and the distant pre-Unity history. I assume the killing of the "Good Man" in Memphis would be Martin Luther King? If so, holy crap the Cabal really has been screwing around with human history for awhile. They picked Prytanis up off of Iwo-Jima right? Abnett's usage of that kind of long term historic reference made him a surprisingly fun character for me, rather than just some skilled assassin.


----------

